
Postgres query optimization assistant Joe now supports hypothetical indexes - akartasov
https://postgres.ai/blog/joe-0.6/
======
akartasov
Joe, a chatops bot that allows troubleshooting optimizing SQL performance
using fast thin clones of full-size databases (cloning of 10 TiB takes only a
couple of seconds), updated to version 0.6.0.

Two new commands were added, "plan" and "hypo", backed by HypoPG extension
that enables hypothetical indexes. It allows to save even more of development
time: you get a plan preview for your index idea before the real index gets
built and tested (with "exec" and "explain").

